# Open gut/closed gut



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Can someone please explain what these mean to me? I know this has something to do with why one should breastfeed and delay solids, but I can't remember what!







:


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...ay-solids.html


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks! I actually looked on kellymom and somehow missed this.


----------

